# Several night-time potty runs outside...



## deham437 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello everyone! This is my first time to the forum. My name is Derrick and my Vizsla is Kingston. He is 2 years old. My concern is when I feed him at night, he constantly wants to go outside to pee and poop. It wouldn't be a major concern if Kingston did that when I feed him in the morning. It is only at night when I feed him he's final meal of the day ( Kingston gets 2 feedings a day ) he does this. I mean 4-5 times. For example, I'll feed him, he would then do his business, come inside, go lie down but then shortly after he'll get up again and stand by the door wanting to go again. This goes on like I said 4 to 5 times. This behaviour started about a week ago. Is this normal? Need your advice! Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

he's looking for rabbits, cats, raccoons anyone else that may have wandered in his territory. 
Our's does it also. Sam patrols the back yard and checks/marks all spots. 
Previous dog did it and he was a herding dog.


----------



## tavasz (Jan 15, 2012)

Anything which changes from what you expect to be the norm is worth checking out. I take it you have not made any significant change to his diet or routine that this would tie in with? In any case I would always go with my instinct - if I am not happy then off to the vet for a checkup. It's worth the consultation fee for the peace of mindIMHO. If he is insured then at least it will soften the blow if further investigation proves necessary which it may not.

I am assuming that he actually tries to pee and poop each time he asks to go out - or is there simply somehting interesting going down he doesn't want to miss out on...

Rosemary


----------



## deham437 (Jan 19, 2012)

Ah makes sense... there is an empty house next door with a large vacant backyard! I'm sure its full of critters! So do you suggest I ignore him when he goes to the door or just let him hangout outside for awhile and get his critter fix! : ) Thank you so much for your reply datacan!


----------



## deham437 (Jan 19, 2012)

Kingston is definitely not struggling to pee or poop! When I do take him out for the 3-4 times he does pees or poop alittle since he is outside but I do think now it could be something he's trying to investigate! He's a healthy dog with a good diet and appetite! Nothing has changed from his feeding routine!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Night time is more fun for them. I put a led glow collar on Sam that way I always know where he is. 

Sorry, working at the same time. If I had enough I just call him in. He knows it's too much. Funny dogs, IMO.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

During Odin's nightly crazy hour, he wants to go outside at least 4 or 5 times (one night the count was at 9). He will always pee, but I don't think he urgently has to go.

He will go for a wander, sniff the entire yard, stare at the planes overhead, have a bit of a run around, chew on some snow etc. I think hes just exploring. As the ground is frozen now, and he cant get into much trouble, I have just been letting him stay out untill he wants back in.


----------



## deham437 (Jan 19, 2012)

Great! Thank you all for your comments!


----------

